

Jython 2.7 alpha1 released - cobrien
http://fwierzbicki.blogspot.com/2012/05/jython-27-alpha1-released.html

======
kibwen
In case any Jython devs are reading this, I'd like to also express my delight
that Jython isn't dead. In the next few months I'll be expected to recommend a
programming language for a large-scale enterprise project, and while Java--sad
to say--seems to be the most responsible choice, I'd like to also have a JVM-
compatible scripting language waiting in the wings. Glad to see that I'll have
more options to evaluate when the time comes.

~~~
thebluesky
You have many options for JVM languages: Scala, Groovy, JRuby etc.

[edit] and many more: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_JVM_languages>

~~~
r4vik
don't forget Clojure

------
JustinJ70s
Out of curiosity, anyone know how it's comparing in speed to JRuby? Fantastic
work was done on JRuby - you'd hope many of the findings/techniques find their
way into Jython.

~~~
fwierzbicki
The Jython team and I collaborate with the JRuby team a fair amount. Some work
has begun to use similar techniques in Jython to improve performance, so stay
tuned!

------
wslh
I love Jython! and for me is the best combination of two rich library worlds.
I use it mainly for scaping together with htmlunit

------
r4vik
excellent news, I thought Jython was dead.

~~~
joshbaptiste
Far from it, Jython devs continue to attend and present at Pycon. Although
these days I've been using Groovy lately for my JVM.next() needs.

------
chubbard
Good to see that this project is still going strong.

------
pjmlp
Many thanks to the Jython developers in case you're reading this.

